# St Albrights - Colchester,Stanway - Oct 08



## urbtography (Nov 6, 2008)

Well after being caught at severalls, i know how lame its a very easy site but we got sloppy and lazy something that wont happen again 

So anyway we decided to visit st albrights instead after hearing it was having so many fires we thought wed best get some snaps in before it dissapears alltogether.

Ill also upload some old pictures i have from st albrights due to a family connection with the hospital.




> In Victorian times, this was called Lexden & Winstree Workhouse - basically a place where poor people were given a home in exchange for doing (often hard) work. It later became St Albright's Hospital and closed in 2006.




















This was a very weird little chapel like structure just inside the gate, the tiling was beautiful though.










Theres a house also on site, it was mainly stripped but had a very odd suprise upstairs.





Random ethernet switch on the second floor of the house. 





St Albrights was built in a cross design having wings radiate out from a centre point.





Tacked onto the rear of the building were some random little structures, we didnt explore theese but i think one of them would of been rose house the maternity home.





Structures containing pipes and boilers.





Examples of the fire damage this place is suffering 










A look at how tall and imposing the centre part is when your stood in the courtyards





Looking at the rear of the front building which i assume would of been admin.





Fire alarm panel i dont know if you can read the piece of paper to the right on the resized version but it gave the names of all the wards.





A very funny news article my mate found on the floor whilst we were exploring.





View of the lift room.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 6, 2008)

have you got a bigger version of that new artical?
can you zoom in, i wanna know what it says


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't know you could put pictures on computers in '82. Not many people owned a PC.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 6, 2008)

LiamCH said:


> I didn't know you could put pictures on computers in '82. Not many people owned a PC.



its 1992, he just sent me a hi-res.
they was using floppy disks posted to other people. their buiness was advertised on forums.


----------



## bobkeyte (Nov 6, 2008)

good report urbtography, enjoyed it
shame the place is suffering from fires


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 7, 2008)

urbtography said:


> This was a very weird little chapel like structure just inside the gate, the tiling was beautiful though.




I think this was possibly the chapel of rest.


----------

